# Game Four: Celtics (1-2) vs. Grizzlies (3-1)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*11/9; 7:30 PM EST. FSNE*

The Grizzlies, have won their last three games after losing to Miami on their opening night. They last played yesterday against the Seattle Sonics; winning by *25*; 94 to 69 *(*boxscore*)*. The Grizz were led by Shane Battier's 20 points off 9-10 shooting to go along with five rebound and three assists; and Pau Gasol's 20 points off 8-18 shooting to go along with his six rebounds, four assists, and four blocks. Off the bench, Mike Miller scored 14 points off 6-11 shooting (2-4 from the three-point line) to go along with five boards and four assists.

Boston last played the Charlotte Bobcats in a disappointing overtime game, losing by two, 105-107 *(*boxscore*)*.The Boston Celtics were led by Paul Pierce's 32 points off 11-20 shooting (9-10 from th line) to go along with his five rebounds and three assists and Ricky Davis' 21 points off 10-26 shooting with ten boards, five assits, and three steals. The rest of the team played bad and our only two viable scoring options, Davis and Pierce, attempted to isolate in the fourth quarter and overtime causing Boston to squander a ten point lead to a 'bad' team like Charlotte. 

Tonight, we will be playing a good team composed of solid starters and a star in Pau Gasol. Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis will have a tough time on offense due to the superb defense of Shane Battier, Eddie Jones, and Dahntay Jones. Mike Miller and Damon Stoudamire will provide outside threats. The Grizzlies will likely be tired from a game they played last night and the Celtics are coming off three days of rest.

The probable starters for each team:







> *Rawse
> 
> *





> Roster | GrizzTime *|* Team Stats *|* Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Game Notes *|* Milestones
> <center>​
> 
> 
> ...




*Bet on this game at the uCash Sportsbook*

Please visit the *Memphis Grizzlies Team Forum Game Thread*
​ </center>​


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pau Gasol's improved offense doesn't bode to well for our interior defending crew. I wouldn't be surprised if Blount, LaFrentz, or Jefferson fouled out. Gasol may be one of the best players in demanding defensive attention. We cannot send Pierce to double him (if he is near) because Eddie Jones and Mike Miller can hit three-pointers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Any particular reason why Delonte West has seven blocks on the year? 

I'm looking forward to seeing him play tonight. His numbers look great so far.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Lets bring it Celts...We don't wanna lose anymore.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope we dont loose. I just put what little Ucash I have gained back on this game. I lost 10,000 on the Suns vs. Kings game :curse: 


HUSTLE...HUSTLE...HEART!!!!!!! All game!!!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Any particular reason why Delonte West has seven blocks on the year?


Because he's Delonte West. :biggrin: 

I told you all he was worth it.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice coast to coast by Ricky.

Eddie Jones opened with a 3.

5-4 Mem.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce to surpass Tommy Heinsohn for eleventh on Celtics' All-Time Scoring List with 18 points tonight. I have no doubt he will be able to accomplish this feat

Memphis has very good ball movement and there offense seems very unselfish.

Delonte West must learn to decide against shooting right as the Celtics gain possession. He is not a high percentage shooter and this shot (with little offensive rebounds in place) is essentially a failed possession 40% of the time without a chance at getting the ball back and allowing Memphis to run a fast-break with the Celtics unorganized.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

3 Second violation on Mark.

Battier nails a J while Pierce was stuck to him.

Raef for 3.

7-7


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Any particular reason why Delonte West has seven blocks on the year?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing him play tonight. His numbers look great so far.


I never liked Delonte West, so I may be biased, but he does a great job of playing 'tough' defense. He isn't particularly good at defense at all, but West will always challenge a shot. He is pretty tall and has good shotblocking ability while not being all too athletic.

I don't like his game at all, but he does produce.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Thats bull, Jones comes over Ricky's back for a steal. but Ricky plays tight D and gets a foul!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Another Spectacular Block From West!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West with another amazing shot block.

How ironic.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Delonte West with another amazing shot block.
> 
> How ironic.


Dont be a hata. :biggrin:

Hey Prem, why dont you like him?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Dont be a hata. :biggrin:


You misunderstood my post. I was speaking of Rawse's post in which he was surprised by Delonte West's shot-blocking totals. This (one block) does not make West a better player in my opinion.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn 3's. Stoudamire with one.
The little weaseal snuck in for 2.

Blount baby. and 1.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> You misunderstood my post. I was speaking of Rawse's post in which he was surprised by Delonte West's shot-blocking totals. This (one block) does not make West a better player in my opinion.


I stand corrected.

Over the top 4 Pierce. I have a feeling he will have a long night. The defense is collapsing on him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm not liking the decision to lob passes over the Memphis defense, although Ricky Davis' pass to Mark Blount (who then upfaked two players and layed it up while drawing contact [and one]) was quite excellent. Mark also showed some emotion, which is quite nice.

Pau Gasol isn't looking that good on defense tonight, but I'll reserve my game judgements until the game is actually over.

KingHandles, I'll post why I do not like West after the game is over (not enough time).


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice defensive awareness by Jreed. Raef for 2


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha theres that many reasons you don't like West? That would explain why you don't join my crew. Maybe you will at seasons end??


FSNE really needs new commercials. It gets old fast.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Greatly executed fast break by Blount (steals the ball and leads the pass to...) Reed (runs the floor; catches the low pass; looks up the the unguarded...) LaFrentz (finishes with a layup).


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

BULL****. There was no foul on that play. I hate B-town refs. Always have.

Sluggish looking quarter for the C's.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

End of the first with Memphis leading Boston by one; 27-28.

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#5d76a8">*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Stoudamire, PG</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>9</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shane Battier, SF</td><td>12</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, PF</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lorenzen Wright, C</td><td>9</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Roberson, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Burks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Jackson, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Miller, GF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cardinal, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dahntay Jones, SG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lawrence Roberts, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hakim Warrick, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Thomas, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Tsakalidis, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*12-21*</td><td>*3-8*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*57.1%*</td><td>*37.5%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 2 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>11</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*10-15*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*6-7*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*27*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*85.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (5)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins, Scalabrine, Reed, Davis, and Dickau.

Great lineup Doc![/sarcasm]

Although, Perkins is fantastic at finding the open man for the outlet pass in fast-break situations once he rebounds (which he does a great job doing).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What the hell is Rivers THINKING with that lineup?? Good Lord...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Scalabrine always messing up in one way or another. If your going to foul on the shot, MAKE SURE IT DOES NOT GO IN.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He had West in for Dickau with the same lineup up until Pierce checked in for Reed.

Perkins is really, really bad at offense. He could be our version of Jeff Foster, though, less skilled and with more intensity. Also, Perkins needs to study up on help defense. He always leaves his man open when committing to another player.

Davis is trying to isolate again. One made shot and one drawn foul.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Is it just me, or does Ricky have the worst ball handling skills for someone featured on AND1?

He seems jumpy when he dribbles and sketchy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

...

Ricky Davis is trying to do _way_ too much on offense and he gave up the ball in a costly turnover that lead to a Memphis fast-break causing West to foul Bobby Jackson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount covered Eddie Jones for an entire possession (32+ seconds; offensive rebound) resulting in a ferocious dunk by Jones. :sigh:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh hey look, were down 14. :curse: 

Looks like Im going to loose some more ucash.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Is it just me, or did we really, really deflate when Doc made all those positively idiotic subs?


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

This can't be good :no:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

**** eddie jones


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Is it just me, or did we really, really deflate when Doc made all those positively idiotic subs?



Its not just you. Were down 17.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> *Grizzlies to WIN (+3)*





> <table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="thead"> *Outcome information* </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1"> *Current odds* </td> <td class="alt1"> 100/100 (1.00) </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1"> *Number of bets placed* </td> <td class="alt1"> 9 </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1"> *Total amount staked* </td> <td class="alt1"> 544350 </td> </tr></tbody></table><table><tbody><tr> <td colspan="6" class="thead"> Top bets on this Outcome </td> </tr><tr> <td class="thead"> Bet placed by </td> <td class="thead"> Amount staked </td> <td colspan="2" class="thead"> Odds </td> <td class="thead"> Amount won </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1">Premier</td> <td class="alt1">536196</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td></tr></tbody></table>




 Eddie Jones is...well, I wish he had fell to me in my fantasy leagues.

Great play with Delonte executing a give and go with Mark Blount involving a fantastic backdoor pass from Mark. We need to run more offensive plays.

P-Dub, it's certainly not a coincidence.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey, atleast Pierce hit a 3.

I will laugh if the C's come back and you loose all that. Betting against the C's. :clown:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

This is how you know Pierce is a leader. Last year in this situation, he would be dragging *** chucking up 3's, and getting technicals. He's driving, getting to the line, and hustling. :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

From the GameCast I gather P-2 is trying to get us back in it?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

His attitude is blown way out of proportion. Sure, he pouted, but he did not act as 'bad' as he is made out to be by the Boston media.

Poor defense and substitution patterns that kill our offense and our momentum are why we are down twelve at halftime.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is doing everything he can.

The Celtics are down twelve, 59-47, to the Memphis Grizzlies at halftime.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#5d76a8">*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Stoudamire, PG</td><td>11</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>17</td><td>5-10</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shane Battier, SF</td><td>12</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, PF</td><td>17</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lorenzen Wright, C</td><td>11</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Roberson, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Jackson, PG</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dahntay Jones, SG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Burks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Miller, GF</td><td>10</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cardinal, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lawrence Roberts, F</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-3</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hakim Warrick, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Thomas, PF</td><td>8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Tsakalidis, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*23-41*</td><td>*6-15*</td><td>*7-11*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*59*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*56.1%*</td><td>*40.0%*</td><td>*63.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (11)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>18</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>19</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>17</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>20</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>18</td><td>6-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That run KILLED us. Thanks Doc.

I sure hope you're ready to take the blame if we rack up another L. 

Who the hell puts that lineup in?? Seriously?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce is trying. And doing good.

If we do loose, I think for the first time, I will agree with you guys on bad coaching by Doc.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Paul Pierce is the truth.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Doc Rivers hasn't coached well in any of the games this season. He may be the right man for 'motivating' a young group of guys, but I do not trust him in developining our offensive and defensive schemes, calling plays, or substituting players. He is a poor judge of talent, too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is absolutely getting beat up, but he is drawing a lot of free throws.

Ricky Davis needs to finish the easy layup opportunities.

Delonte is rebounding well once again.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Paul Pierce is the truth.


Quoted for emphasis.

Wow.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce - Is - God


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Prem, are you going to be happy or sad if the C's win. I mean if we win, we win. If we loose, well 50k is quite a bit of ucash.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm following this game via GameCast.

And I'm getting tingles up my spine from Pierce right now.

Watch Doc mess with the lineup...


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

p-dub is the truth obviously...all year long.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics have played great this quarter. Tie game with Pierce finding Raef LaFrentz.

What a night to pass Tommy Heinsohn on the scoring list, eh?


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

im glad pierce recognized heinsohn too. that was classy. TOMMYS the man


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Were doing good and Doc sends in the goon squad.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are leading and Blount is shooting well (17 points).



KingHandles said:


> Hey Prem, are you going to be happy or sad if the C's win. I mean if we win, we win. If we loose, well 50k is quite a bit of ucash.


Actually it is over 536,000 uCash that I will be losing if the Celtics win by more than four.

I don't mind, though. It's just 6.306% of my total. I have 8,500,000 in the bank that I don't spend (I just bet for fun; I don't really care if I win or not).

The Celtics winning by two would be ideal, though.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> The Celtics are leading and Blount is shooting well (17 points).
> 
> 
> Actually it is over 536,000 uCash that I will be losing if the Celtics win by more than four.
> ...


Damn. Must feel good to have all that.I just want a colored username..:angel:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Memphis goes on a 7-0 run to close out the third quarter, leading now, by six 76-71.

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#5d76a8">*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Stoudamire, PG</td><td>22</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>27</td><td>6-14</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shane Battier, SF</td><td>18</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, PF</td><td>27</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lorenzen Wright, C</td><td>18</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Roberson, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Jackson, PG</td><td>14</td><td>4-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dahntay Jones, SG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Burks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Miller, GF</td><td>19</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cardinal, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lawrence Roberts, F</td><td>14</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-5</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hakim Warrick, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Thomas, PF</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Tsakalidis, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*30-57*</td><td>*9-20*</td><td>*7-15*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*76*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*52.6%*</td><td>*45.0%*</td><td>*46.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (22)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>29</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>30</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>28</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>30</td><td>6-10</td><td>3-3</td><td>8-10</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>31</td><td>8-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*24-47*</td><td>*7-9*</td><td>*16-22*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*71*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*51.1%*</td><td>*77.8%*</td><td>*72.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (11)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> im glad pierce recognized heinsohn too. that was classy. TOMMYS the man


What did he do?

Scalabrine, Gomes, Dickau, Jefferson...

Is Doc mentally retarded?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Once again, we cannot stop Memphis on the perimeter (three-pointers due to bad rotations and a lack of a tough defense) and when we try, our big men rotate poorly and they lay it in from inside.

Also, we must do a better job of containing Memphis in transition defense. This is quite difficult, so to do this, we should stop their fastbreak by not allowing them to fastbreak (no threes; organized offenses; getting back on defense quick; and controlling the ball).

Our starting lineup is good, but our defense is horrid.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Message to Dan Dickau:

Either learn how to play defense or fake a career-ending injury.

Sincerely,

We the people.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes is a pretty lucky player. He basically tapped a poor Dickau shot in. He may have defied the 'laws' of physics (I'm kidding, of course).

*Tie* game.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Message to Dan Dickau:
> 
> Either learn how to play defense or fake a career-ending injury.
> 
> ...


Nice steal though. Nice lay in also.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Al is going to be a phenom.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al, is way too inconsistent. He makes as much mistakes as the amount of points he scores.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What the ****?

I don't know if this was a play or just a mental lapse by Blount, but you do not have your seven foot center *with the worst pair of hands in the league*, dribble the ball from five feet beyond the three-point line to the low-post.

Instant turnover.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Is it just me, or does it seem the refs are trying to give Memphis this game?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

damn...

Gasol with a great layup and a foul to put Memphis up three, 94-91.

'Ricky, to the basket! _RiiickEEy Daayviss

_Memphis leads by *one*, 94 to 93 with 2:38 left in the game.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

p-dub, pierce just shook tommys hand when he passed him for 11th... nothin big but def better than nothin IMO.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem the refs are trying to give Memphis this game?


We're trying to lose it, that's for sure.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Don't be fooled everyone.

We are in contention because Memphis is shooting 10/24 (about 41.5%) from the line after Lorenzen Wrigh'ts two missed free throws (he is 1/5).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> p-dub, pierce just shook tommys hand when he passed him for 11th... nothin big but def better than nothin IMO.


That was a nice gesture by Pierce, tributing Tommy for his efforts as a Celt.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce = CLUTCH = Lead


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis fouls Eddie Jones with 1:08 left.

He makes the first and the second. Memphis up one.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> Pierce = CLUTCH = Lead


Quoted for emphasis x two.

Offensive foul on Gasol.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Al The Phenom!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Memphis timeout.

23.9 seconds left in the game with the Grizzlies having 17 seconds left on the shot clock.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Pierce and Big AL!

and is just me or do we rely on our big men to do too much passing from the top of the key?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's official - somebody, somehow, is getting this game online for my benefit.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

COVER THE INBOUND

Doc...you are dumb. Remember the Detroit game?

Eddie Jones hits a jumper and Boston takes a timeout down one with 13.6 seconds left.

****.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

13.6

pierce should sh00t wit 4 seconds left


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Don't even tell me they didn't guard the inbound...don't even...


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

helll yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 RICKTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky wins the game.

Nirvana!

Perfect play and execution from Pierce.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Rickyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Davissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ricky Davis!!!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Somebody needs to break this last play down!


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKYYYYYYYYYY DDDDDDAAAAAAVVVVVVVVIIIISSSSSSSS!!!!!
Clutch against the Grizzlies!!!Again!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im going to have a heart attack by the all star break if the games keep goin to the last bucket like this...GO RICKY!!!


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Inbound by Pierce to Delonte, they swung the ball to Pierce on the right baseline and he drove towards the hoop drawing d and passed it to Ricky who was left open a couple of feet behind the FT line. Game.

so i think it was pierce to delonte to blount to delonte to pierce to rick


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Somebody needs to break this last play down!


Pierce inbounds and passes to Delonte West, evading the guarded inbound pass by Eddie Jones. West swings the ball right over to Mark Blount who passes to Raef LaFrentz, who is at the perimeter, trying to find Ricky Davis. Raef hesitates (holding the ball for two seconds) and manages to find Pierce to his right at the corner three-point line. Pierce, fakes the shot, does a nice move to get by Battier (?) and drives to his strongside (baseline). He is heavily guarded and Ricky is coming off a double-screen at the top of the key. Pierce passes to Ricky and he drains it as time expires (swish).


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That play was designed for PP though. Good awareness to find Ricky.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#5d76a8">*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Stoudamire, PG</td><td>26</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>36</td><td>7-16</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shane Battier, SF</td><td>25</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, PF</td><td>35</td><td>6-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lorenzen Wright, C</td><td>25</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Jackson, PG</td><td>19</td><td>5-8</td><td>3-5</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dahntay Jones, SG</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Miller, GF</td><td>21</td><td>2-8</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Thomas, PF</td><td>14</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lawrence Roberts, F</td><td>17</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-7</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*38-74*</td><td>*10-23*</td><td>*12-26*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*33*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*98*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*51.4%*</td><td>*43.5%*</td><td>*46.2%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 16 (26)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>42</td><td>6-10</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>31</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>28</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>40</td><td>9-13</td><td>3-3</td><td>8-10</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>29</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>38</td><td>8-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>15</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*36-61*</td><td>*7-9*</td><td>*20-26*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*99*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*59.0%*</td><td>*77.8%*</td><td>*76.9%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 18 (21)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

60% shooting for the game, wow.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston Celtics Season

Two overtimes. One blowout win. One close loss. Two close games with buzzer beaters. One buzzer beater win. One buzzer beater loss.

2-2.

Well, it has been _exciting._


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

all i have to say is the old paul pierce would have forced a shot on that last possession either by not driving period or driving and not getting a good shot off..it felt good to let out a massive yelp when ricky made it...and for it to be a win this time and not cursing at RIP..Big Al, money plays at the right time


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The old ('03-'04) Pierce would've had no one to pass to.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> The old ('03-'04) Pierce would've had no one to pass to.


lol moot pt.  you know what i meant though


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> The old ('03-'04) Pierce would've had no one to pass to.


Eric Williams :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

I was watching the game with friends and i told them, its gonna be in Pierce's hands but if he passes it it's a guaranteed win. And sure enough BAM. Good win for the C's AWESOME game by Pierce, who was a few heads away from pulling down 10 reb.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Sweeet game by the Cs. They really needed that kind of win & i'm sure Ricky probably feels really good now. I think Pierce had the most efficient night in the whole league...did you check his line :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Gotta love the finish on this game. 
Seems to be a whole lot more GO TEAM attitude from the players.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Great game exciting finish, but is anyone else concerned that in my opinion we had not played since Saturday, Memphis was playing on the second night of a back to back, even though I like watching an exciting game like this I felt that we should have ran them out the building it should never have come to a last second shot to win the game, I just think that on the occasion that we are playing teams at home and they are playing back to back games that we have to play a lot better than we did last night. Am I over estimating our team? Am I under estimating the Grizzlies? because I honestly don't think they are that great a team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

vandyke said:


> Great game exciting finish, but is anyone else concerned that in my opinion we had not played since Saturday, Memphis was playing on the second night of a back to back, even though I like watching an exciting game like this I felt that we should have ran them out the building it should never have come to a last second shot to win the game, I just think that on the occasion that we are playing teams at home and they are playing back to back games that we have to play a lot better than we did last night. Am I over estimating our team? Am I under estimating the Grizzlies? because I honestly don't think they are that great a team.


What are you talking about?

Memphis didn't get into Boston until 3am and even skipped shootaround. And playing the second night of a back-to-back in a different time zone generally means the players are tired anyway. More tired than a team that has had two or three days of rest, anyway. Are you saying that Boston having a couple days off and Memphis flying in in the middle of night was an advantage for _Memphis_? :krazy:

Also, despite all of that, we had an 18-point lead, and if we hadn't shot 42 percent from the free throw line, there wouldn't have been a last-second shot.

The Celtics did a fine job of coming back, and Ricky Davis had ice in his veins for that last shot, but last night was a case of Memphis beating themselves from the line. I can't picture any scenario, given the one above, where a healthy Boston team would run a healthy Memphis team "off the floor."


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

vandyke said:


> Great game exciting finish, but is anyone else concerned that in my opinion we had not played since Saturday, Memphis was playing on the second night of a back to back, even though I like watching an exciting game like this I felt that we should have ran them out the building it should never have come to a last second shot to win the game, I just think that on the occasion that we are playing teams at home and they are playing back to back games that we have to play a lot better than we did last night. Am I over estimating our team? Am I under estimating the Grizzlies? because I honestly don't think they are that great a team.



We aren't great, at least not yet, but we are very good. We should have beat you by double digits easy. The legs gave out. Our shots were hitting short, and we shot like 5th graders from the F/T line. We usually suck from the F/T line, but last night was a nightmare. That said, you came from 18 back, so congrats. Next time, our house.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I was actually more concerned about the fact that we only had 4 offensive rebounds and too many turn overs. 
We have to fix that, and hit our shots from the charity stripe. These are all attainable goals.
Or should be. Ya listening Doc??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This was one hell of a game. I went to the grand opening of IKEA ($) and didn't come back until it was 86's. One hell of a ending though.

The C's are really impressing this year. We may not make the playoffs, but you're definitely getting you're money's worth.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Rawse said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Memphis didn't get into Boston until 3am and even skipped shootaround. And playing the second night of a back-to-back in a different time zone generally means the players are tired anyway. More tired than a team that has had two or three days of rest, anyway. Are you saying that Boston having a couple days off and Memphis flying in in the middle of night was an advantage for _Memphis_? :krazy:
> 
> ...


No I am a Celtics fan, if you read what I said, the fact that Memphis played the night before should have been an advantage for us, not you. I am saying we should have run Memphis off the floor due to the fact they played the night before, it should have never come down to a last second shot for us to win, and I like Fratello he is a great coach and Pau is a great player but let's be honest that team really isn't that good. Eddie Jones, Damon Stoudamire, and Bobby Jackson???


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I was glad for the win. I agree that I don't think Memphis is a great team this year but I don't think we are yet either so a win is a win no matter the circumstances, I'm happy with it. We are .500, I would be very happy if we can stay that way. We have really gotten nothing out of our bench, it's becoming a great concern. Al played better in that game but we need more soon. The starters are going to get tired quick at this rate.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

vandyke said:


> No I am a Celtics fan, if you read what I said, the fact that Memphis played the night before should have been an advantage for us, not you. I am saying we should have run Memphis off the floor due to the fact they played the night before, it should have never come down to a last second shot for us to win,


Misunderstood that. Sorry.



> and I like Fratello he is a great coach and Pau is a great player but let's be honest that team really isn't that good. Eddie Jones, Damon Stoudamire, and Bobby Jackson???


Great preseason, and despite our lethargic game tonight, a very nice regular season so far. Maybe you haven't seen Eddie Jones much, but he looks five years younger out there. Stoudamire's been trash, but Bobby Jackson has been very instrumental in our wins.

We'll be making the playoffs again. I wouldn't underrate us like that.


----------

